# Texas -DFW



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I've met one guy on here from the DFW area, and we'd like to find more! So, don't hesitate if you're from the Texas-DFW area and would like to meet.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Sure, I tried getting together a meetup a while ago, but people lost interest.

I'm in Carrollton and would be ok with going to Addison or Dallas to grab a drink or whatever.

For people who haven't, join the Dallas SAS Group.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I might be okay with Addison/Dallas, too, if enough people went...maybe... .


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

Would anyone be interested in meeting up? Come on people we can make this happen. 

I don't know anyone in the area and I would really like to make a friend.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, awesome. I've been hanging out with another guy I met from SAS, so he may be up for this, too! He's in Plano and goes to school at SMU. I'm in Dallas/University Park right now. Meeting people/friends who understand SA is great! I have a few friends who don't have SA, so I'm not a total loner. I currently live with my parents, though.
So, what's everyone's story? I'm 23 and graduated from SMU this past May with a degree in electrical engineering and mathematics. I tried doing some engineering research, but I have decided I like the business side of things better. I'm going to go back to SMU in the Spring to get a BBA in finance. I wish I could get an MBA right now, but they want corporate experience =/.
As far as SA goes, I was diagnosed with OCD at a young age, so I don't doubt it's linked in some way. The OCD is much better, so I'm mainly focused on defeating SA. I'm on a couple of medicines, which have been helping pretty well. I also go to a CBT therapist, which is going ok. Anyways, that's the short version about me.

Oh, and I'm currently single and looking!  haha.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I just sent a PM to everyone on the Dallas SAS group, so hopefully we'll get some more replies. If not, I think we have a big enough group here already that we can start planning? What days work best for people?

I can do most weekdays. This weekend I'll be in Houston. Next weekend is Halloween weekend, so I don't know if that'll be a good time to meet.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

My schedule is pretty open as I don't have a job right now. Most any day and time will work for me. Sometimes I have family events with little to no notice, but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ShadowArtist (Sep 18, 2010)

I might be down for this. What sort of activity?


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

ShadowArtist said:


> I might be down for this. What sort of activity?


Just having some drinks and some food.

How about the Londoner in Addison? Other suggestions are welcome.

I'll throw out a tentative date. Next Wednesday (Oct 27) at 7pm? How does that work for most people? Edit: Nevermind, Sunday, October 31 at 3pm works better for most people.

btw, it may be a good idea to subscribe to this thread.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

no car
07556E3A-560D-0D3D-8468-22AB02506319
1.03.01


----------



## ShadowArtist (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh... it's gotta be a weekend for me to make it. It's quite a drive for me.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

ShadowArtist said:


> Oh... it's gotta be a weekend for me to make it. It's quite a drive for me.


Sunday the 31st at 3pm?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm up for anything .. weekend or weekday, but it's probably better to pick a day that works for most people! I'm meeting a guy I've hung out with from SAS for coffee today, and I'll ask him if he wants to join us! We can probably carpool. Hopefully most people can make it. I've never been to this restaurant, but I'm assuming it's good!

It seems like he and I will be the younger ones. I'm 23 and he's 21.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Weekends are easier for me, and the 31st would work for me. The Londoner's a cool place and just down the road from me, actually. Haven't eaten there, though.

ShadowArtist -Where are you coming from? Is Addison too far?

I'm 35, by the way.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunday the 31st works for me.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Great, the 31st it is. The Londoner Pub in Addison at 3pm.

Here's the count so far (7):

- wjc75225 (and friend?)
- serolf
- honeybee
- melissa75
- CAL2010
- ShadowArtist
- Aliso

Maybes
- PlanetarySauce (no car)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im in West Tx here in el crapo.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

serolf said:


> Great, the 31st it is.
> 
> Here's the count so far (4):
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'm still working on convincing my friend haha. He's 21 and doesn't know if it'll be awkward being the youngest there. I'll let you know as soon as I find out if he's up for it!


----------



## ShadowArtist (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm in. Gotta drive from Beaumont, so I'll probably arrive in the area sometime late Saturday and find a place to crash. That way I can sleep late and not have to drive the round trip all on Sunday.

EDIT: PlanetarySauce do you need a ride?


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey guys!! I was told about this meetup and wanted to know if you had room for 1 more? I'd be coming in from the E. Texas area. I'll message each of you. Thanks


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

CAL2010 said:


> Hey guys!! I was told about this meetup and wanted to know if you had room for 1 more? I'd be coming in from the E. Texas area. I'll message each of you. Thanks


Yeah. There's always room for more! I got your message. I'm sure serolf picked a pretty low-key place, so I doubt there's much of a dress code, but you'd have to ask him because I've never been. I'm in Dallas (University Park if you've heard of it), so I don't go to Addison very often.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

wjc75225 said:


> Yeah. There's always room for more! I got your message. I'm sure serolf picked a pretty low-key place, so I doubt there's much of a dress code, but you'd have to ask him because I've never been. I'm in Dallas (University Park if you've heard of it), so I don't go to Addison very often.


Just PM'd CAL2010 back. You can wear jeans at the Londoner, which is what I'll be wearing...it's casual.

Here is a link to the website:

http://www.londoneraddison.com/

And, the link showing where it's located:

http://www.londoneraddison.com/contact/

I'm not sure where everyone is coming from, but if you're coming from the south, just get on 635/LBJ and exit Midway and head north. It's on the northeast corner of Beltway and Midway (before Beltline). It's easy to see and looks like the picture in the first link.


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

wjc75225 said:


> Yeah. There's always room for more! I got your message. I'm sure serolf picked a pretty low-key place, so I doubt there's much of a dress code, but you'd have to ask him because I've never been. I'm in Dallas (University Park if you've heard of it), so I don't go to Addison very often.


No I haven't heard of University Park. I really don't venture up to the area too much. Thanks for replying. I look forward to meeting you in a week


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Just PM'd CAL2010 back. You can wear jeans at the Londoner, which is what I'll be wearing...it's casual.
> 
> Here is a link to the website:
> 
> ...


I got your message. Thanks! See you on Sunday!!!


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Just PM'd CAL2010 back. You can wear jeans at the Londoner, which is what I'll be wearing...it's casual.
> 
> Here is a link to the website:
> 
> ...


Ok, cool. Thanks! I know exactly where that is .. I guess I've just never noticed the restaurant before.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

CAL2010 said:


> No I haven't heard of University Park. I really don't venture up to the area too much. Thanks for replying. I look forward to meeting you in a week


Ah, ok. It's a pretty cool place. It's fairly close (10-20min) to everything in Dallas  .. At least everywhere in Dallas where I'd want to go! .. I've been trying to get out more even with my anxiety.


----------



## ShadowArtist (Sep 18, 2010)

If you go look at the Halloween 2009 pics on their site, it looks like that place is gonna be packed, mostly with people in costumes...... it's might get wild. :yes


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

ShadowArtist said:


> If you go look at the Halloween 2009 pics on their site, it looks like that place is gonna be packed, mostly with people in costumes...... it's might get wild. :yes


I think most Halloween events will be for Saturday night, no? I don't think think there'll be people dressed up on Sunday mid-afternoon.


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi you all,
I'm ready to pack my bags.


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

serolf said:


> We can move it one week later if people think that might be better.


I'm game for either or. Would you guys keep it updated here if you decide to change? Thanks


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

aliso said:


> Hi you all,
> I'm ready to pack my bags.


Cool, hope to see you there, aliso. We now have a count of 7 people attending.



CAL2010 said:


> I'm game for either or. Would you guys keep it updated here if you decide to change? Thanks


Nevermind, I think we'll stick with this Sunday to keep things simple.


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

serolf said:


> Nevermind, we'll stick with this Sunday to keep things simple.


Thanks


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

haha the site says happy hour all day on sunday, woot 
Put me for a possibly maybe with my husband. I am really iffy on my weekend plans. But maybe I can make the next meetup if not this.


----------



## shimmer1221 (Feb 18, 2010)

hey everyone! i would love to meet up with yall! sunday wont work for me though... get in touch with me via email if you want! I reply faster that way... i tend to forget to get on here... im interested in meeting anyone/everyone on here in the DFW area or near... my email is: [email protected] or just send me a private msg on here.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow just noticed this thread today. Not quite in the metroplex (about an hour out) but a meetup sounds very cool. Unfortunately Sunday is probably a little too soon for me. I feel like I'd need longer than four days to prepare and get my affairs in order, especially with the unforeseen events that might occur during an outing on Halloween.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry guys/gals, something came up =/. I'm not going to be able to make it this Sunday. Hopefully, we can do a meet up again in the future, though!


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

So is the meet-up off?


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Meeting is still on, as far as I know.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

CAL2010 said:


> So is the meet-up off?


Yeah, sorry if I made you think that! It's just me who can't come this Sunday/tomorrow! Something came up ... Hopefully we do another meet up again! Tell me how it goes guys!


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll be wearing a green shirt. Here's my number, just in case. Feel free to call/text. By the way, I'm Gabe.

I'll try to be there a little early and I'll just be waiting by the entrance until someone shows up.


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

It looks like I'm coming with a special guest. lol. 

Any special plans on how we'll know each other? I'm anxious about wandering around lost and asking other people if they're from the SAS group.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Can't make it to this one since I found out about it too late. I need more notice when I'm going that far out of my element. 

What sort of rules are going to be enforced at meetings? I assume that since the meeting has a direct causal relation to the board here, the applicable forum guidelines will be in full effect. I can make extra copies of the guidelines for anyone who needs them at future meetings (Yes, I printed them out). 

Now, will we be held to our own personal honor to follow the rules, or will punishments be meted out for violations (possibly rewards for following the rules to the letter and spirit)? If so, give me a PM because I'd love to brainstorm some ideas.


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

serolf said:


> I'll be wearing a green shirt.
> 
> I'll try to be there a little early and I'll just be waiting by the entrance until someone shows up.


I'm gonna call you if I can't figure out where everyone's at. I'll identify myself as "CAL2010"  Just want to give you a head's up!!!


----------



## ShadowArtist (Sep 18, 2010)

Well guys & gals, that was a lot of fun! I'm *totally* glad I came up for it. Everyone was really cool and super-nice!


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm really glad I came too! That was fun and really not anywhere near as scary as I thought it might be.  Hope we have more get-togethers in the future.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, it went really well, and everyone was so friendly. I'm glad I went and hope we all get together soon!


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a good time, too! Thanks all for coming, especially those who had a long drive!

- honeybee
- melissa75
- CAL2010
- ShadowArtist
- Aliso
- Zelka (and her husband)
- serolf

I forgot to take a group picture. It would've been nice to add to the Dallas SAS group page.


----------



## Mister Otzi (Feb 15, 2010)

This is Charles (Zelka's husband). I guess I had a profile here after all!  It was great to meet all of you yesterday!  :boogie


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

I had fun! I'll be looking for the next one !!


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

When would be a good time to meet up again? I think we all agreed a Saturday would work best. Would the 20th work?


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

The 20th works for me. I might also be bringing a friend (also with SA)

What's the plan? I think bowling would be a lot of fun, but I'm open to doing other things. Is Addison a good location or should we try some other place. I forgot where people are coming from so feel free to suggest another location.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bowling is fun. There's an AMF in Richardson. I have discounted games for being in a league, but I'm not sure how many people I can get the discount for unless I pay for everyone, and everyone pays me back. I get games for $1.69/game.


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

What time are you guys thinking about meeting?


----------



## ShadowArtist (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm glad you guys aren't doing it this Saturday because I already had plans. I should be able to swing the 20th I think...


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

wjc75225 said:


> Bowling is fun. There's an AMF in Richardson. I have discounted games for being in a league, but I'm not sure how many people I can get the discount for unless I pay for everyone, and everyone pays me back. I get games for $1.69/game.


Wow, that's cheap. I'd be ok with Richardson. What do others say?

Another idea that was mentioned was doing board games/playing cards somewhere.

CAL2010 - Don't know. 4pm? Or do people want an evening meetup like at 7pm?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

serolf said:


> Wow, that's cheap. I'd be ok with Richardson.
> 
> Another idea that was mentioned was doing board games/playing cards somewhere.
> 
> CAL2010 - Don't know. 4pm?


Ok. Awesome! Saturdays work better, too. That's one reason I couldn't make it last time.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

Sounds awesome. I'm totally free on Saturday so anytime works for me.


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

4 pm sounds good, but it's all according to what works for everyone else. I'll know if I can come sometime next week


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Well I'm doing nothing with my spare time except watching a soccer game!
4 pm is good for me... that meeting was great, i'm not one hit wander


----------



## ShadowArtist (Sep 18, 2010)

Guys, I wanted to come. I really did. But I kinda met someone in the Austin area over the past weekend. A lady friend.  So I'm 99% sure I'm driving there again this weekend.


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey 4pm saturday sounds good here


----------



## Whos That Bro (Nov 18, 2010)

Is this open to newbies? I live almost in Oklahoma (we call it D-town, but it sure ain't Dallas), but I don't mind making the drive.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, it's open to anyone who wants to come. Hope to see you there.

AMF bowling in richardson at 4pm. 
http://www.amf.com/richardsonlanes/centerHomepage.htm
http://goo.gl/maps/AU08

Wjc: will you be there and do you know if we'll be able to get a discount?


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey party people  I won't be able to go to this one either  I'll make sure to check in for the next one. I hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Had a dream last night where a biker gang pulled up next to me in the walmart parking lot. They yelled and me and asked me if I was going to the bowling thing for this website. I was scared so I said yes. I guess I better actually go or they might come back (saw on Gangland that you never say "no" to the Hell's Angels). Do I have to actually bowl if I go? I'm sure I'm bad and I would just publically humiliate myself.


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

wondering if someone could help write the address here for me.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll just post the message I sent to serolf!



serolf said:


> Hey, just wondering if you're going this Saturday to the meetup. Thanks


Hey, yeah! Also, I'm not sure how long the meetup will last, but we're throwing a surprise party for one of my friends at 7:30 tomorrow, so I may need to leave early depending on how long the meetup lasts! We'd need to be finished bowling by the time I have to leave in order to use the discount! I'd hate for people to have to pay full price! Thanks for messaging me!

As far as the discount, I'll try! I'm not sure if they let other people use my card, or if I'll have to say that I'm paying for everyone, and everyone just pays me back. The later may be the case. I'll just make sure I have enough money on my debit card or in cash. If everyone plays like 6 games or something, I'd need 1.69*6*the number of people showing up. I have my own pair of bowling shoes, but I can't get discounts on those for people. I think they're like $4. I get 20% off of food, too, so I think anyone can just use the card for that. There's also a bar for drinks in case people want to get drinks. There's no discount on alcohol =/ lol. Most people will probably want to bowl with the group, but there's also air hockey and arcade machines just to let you know. Sorry for the long ramble haha. I'm just trying to let you know all of the details!

Thanks!
-Jeff

Cold Fission, if you want to sit it out, or if there's someone who wants to join you playing air hockey or at the arcade, you can do that! =] Unless you think you'll humiliate yourself at air hockey, too . Just kidding! hehe

See you guys soon! Just to let everyone know, I didn't go to the last meetup, but most people probably already know that.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

aliso said:


> wondering if someone could help write the address here for me.


The address of the AMF? It's 2101 North Central Expressway, Richardson, TX


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know if this will be any easier for people (I don't know where you live exactly). The way I get there is by taking the back entrance. I go north on 75, and I take the Collins/Campbell Rd exit. Then I stay in the middle lane. Then, I turn left onto Campbell Rd. Turn right at the FIRST turn called Alamo. It's almost immediate, so you may miss this right turn. Then drive a little bit on Alamo until you see this gated area with a bunch of golf carts. The right turn after that landmark will take you into the back of the AMF. 

Hopefully that's not too confusing ... Otherwise, you can just use Google maps or a GPS.


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Wjc for all the important info.... see all of you there


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

here's my phone number if anyone is having trouble finding the place or the group.
*edit out number*

I'll try to be there a little early again.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok. Watched some youtube vids on learning to bowl. Set up some styrofoam cups and used a softball as a bowling ball. Went terrible. Missed almost everytime. I get the sweats just thinking about how badly it would go using a ten pound bowling ball and in front of large crowds. 

Table air hockey would be even worse. I'd probably lose my grip on the mallet/hitter thing (sweaty hands when nervous) and end up launching it at the person I'm playing against. 

And forget about the arcade. I've had a phobia about arcades since I was a kid, thanks to my parents. They didn't want me to go to the arcade, and to scare me (it worked too) they said if I went there the liquid terminator would find me and get me (like at the beginning of Terminator 2). 

Needless to say I won't be appearing at the outing today. I might go at a later date if it's more casual and during the week (weekends are bad for me).


----------



## Mister Otzi (Feb 15, 2010)

Zelka and I were really hoping to go, but we're both not feeling well today. We hope to see y'all again at the next get-together


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey, it was fun meeting you guys and bowling! Hopefully you didn't get into too much trouble after I had to leave! =]. Hope to do meetup again!


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Gabe, do Lucy or Ed have profiles on this site? I looked through this thread, and I didn't see anybody that fit their description lol.


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Acknowledging it doesnt make the difference
It does MAKE difference ...
But knowing and doing nothing is a crime.
Because action needs to follow.
I'm making small steps attending the meetups.
I fear it's too late and this pain will last forever.
I tip my hat for each and everyone for showing up.
We had a ball last time.Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

^^Nicely put :yes


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Anybody interested in going to a indoor rock climbing place in Carrollton? It's this one:
http://www.exposurerockclimbing.com/index.html

I can only go Mon-Fri because of my work schedule (won't ever be able to make the weekend meets). It's $20 for the day and that includes all the equipment you'll need. They're open till 10pm.


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I would_* LOVE*_ to do this, but I can only go from Friday-Sunday because of work and the distance. Sorry


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions on when and where our next outing should be. I'm free Friday nights if that is a better time than the weekends.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Forgot to do a summary of the last meetup at the bowling place.

(5)
Wjc75225
Honeybee
Aliso
Ed (don't know his username)
Serolf (me)

It was a lot of fun and we almost went out to movies afterwards but unfortunately the showtimes didn't work in our favor. Thanks to all those who came!



wjc75225 said:


> Hey Gabe, do Lucy or Ed have profiles on this site? I looked through this thread, and I didn't see anybody that fit their description lol.


Hey there, Ed told me he signed up but I think he's just a reader mostly. Lucy is honeybee.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hopefully we can do another meetup soon. I had fun! However, I'm without a car right now because I was in a pretty bad accident on Sunday =/. I'm ok. I'm just a little sore. The doctor said no intense walking for the next 2 weeks. I hope the insurance company deems my car not totaled.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Probably will have off either the second or third weekend of January. Won't be sure on that for another couple of weeks though. Wanted to gauge interest if anyone wants to do indoor rock climbing on a weekend. Here's the place:
http://www.exposurerockclimbing.com/index.html

They are open until 11 pm on Friday and Saturday and 8pm on Sunday.

FYI don't worry too much about the physical demands - this place apparently has rock climbing teams composed of little kids (kids have barely any muscle mass - full grown adults are almost infinitely stronger than kids).


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

cold fission cure said:


> Probably will have off either the second or third weekend of January. Won't be sure on that for another couple of weeks though. Wanted to gauge interest if anyone wants to do indoor rock climbing on a weekend. Here's the place:
> http://www.exposurerockclimbing.com/index.html
> 
> They are open until 11 pm on Friday and Saturday and 8pm on Sunday.
> ...


Awesome! Sounds fun! My upper body strength is fairly good. I do go to the gym regularly. I can do pull ups just fine, so I don't think this should be a problem! =]. Thanks for the suggestion .. I'm always up for trying new things!


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Rock climbing sounds fun to me, but I think only in addition to a more regular, less physical meetup for anyone who's looking for something more relaxed.

I doubt I'll be able to make any meetup in December because of the holidays quickly approaching. I'll be up for one in January, though (second Saturday?).


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd be interested in rock climbing now that I hear its not too strenuous. I have like no upper body strength.


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm I'm really out of shape *and* scared of heights lol. But I'm kind of curious.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay, will have off the 8th (next Saturday) for doing the rock climbing thing if anyone is interested. Here's the site: http://www.exposurerockclimbing.com/index.html

It's in Carrollton. Their website provides several sets of directions depending on which way you are coming from.


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm I'll be back in town from vacation by then. I'll see if I can nerve myself up for it


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

What time would it be at?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

honeybee said:


> What time would it be at?


Anytime is good on me. I'm gonna tentatively say 3pm. Does that work for everybody who is interested?


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

That would work for me. Hopefully between now and then more people will show an interest.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't feel scared to go I think it only goes up 25 feet and kids do it too (kids are not as strong as us and they're not as big as us). FYI - heights are more afraid of you than you are of them.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm up for it! What did you say the cost is again? Do you just go up then back down multiple times? Or is there a more challenging wall once you finish one. I'm not sure how the whole wall climbing thing works, and I want to make sure I get my money's worth . 3pm should work for me. I don't have any plans. I finally have a car (well, I'm picking it up tomorrow after they wash it and such) after my other one was totaled. I've been without one for a month! Having to rely on people to get places kind of sucks.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

It's a day pass for $20 ($12 if 8 or more of us go) and that provides any gear you'll need. I've never been there so don't know exact details but from what it says on their site they'll train you how to belay (ie work the ropes so the other person doesn't fall) and you can climb as much as you want till closing time. Here's their site:
http://www.exposurerockclimbing.com/index.html


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

lol I'm not wimping out honest, I just have a cold and keep sneezing and feel generally even wimpier than usual. So yeah I don't think I'll be up for it :|

I do want to try sometime though!


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

I know how that goes. I was sick a couple weeks ago and stayed in bed the entire weekend. I hope you feel better. Drink plenty of fluids.


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks! I wanna hear how it went.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys....just found this thread. Cool to see so many people in the area. I'm in Bedford. I'm currently in Colorado for my break but I'll be back in 7 days aka one week ;D


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't live in the city so I'm not used to the traffic. That, combined with the fact that the street I took had a bridge that went OVER the street the facility was on, combined with the fact that I was very lost and running late made me have a panic attack. I eventually weathered through and found the rock climbing place. Fortunately 5Guys1Punch was wearing a SAS shirt he designed himself and thats the only reason I recognized he was from here - pulled in just as he was about to leave and saw his shirt and decided to take a chance and went up to him. I'm glad I took that chance because otherwise I wouldn't have had a partner to trade off working the safety ropes - I guess we were the only ones who showed, as far as I know. Nonetheless we had a great time, and as he remarked the girls that were there were indeed beautiful - I did not expect that at all. I'm definitely going to try to go again as soon as possible.


----------



## Lhasa1951 (Sep 6, 2008)

Group? @[email protected]


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

Is anyone interested in meeting up sometime in April?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'd be interested.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

Kevyn and Popularity said they'd be interested. I'll give it and few more days to see who else might come.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm interested. Maybe the 16th?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Any ideas on what you guys want to do?


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm, how about Barcadia? It has some good food and fun stuff to do like giant jenga, arcades, skeeball, etc.
http://barcadiabars.com/barcadia-dallas/


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Giant Jenga?


That place looks fun! I'm up for it.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

That works for me. Shimm1221 said she would come.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

How about this Sunday at 3pm?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have something at 5:30pm on Sunday, but I could come for a little bit if that's the chosen time.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

Either day works for me.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Ah ok, we can do Saturday if that works better. Sat at 3?


----------



## countingthecars (Feb 25, 2011)

That place looks pretty sweet. Like a hipper dave & buster's. I'm interested in going but there's part of me that says I will only go if I can find a friend to bring with me as a crutch!


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, Saturday at 3 would probably work better for me.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

countingthecars said:


> That place looks pretty sweet. Like a hipper dave & buster's.


Dave & Buster's isn't hip? :sus


----------



## countingthecars (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I've never been so I can only base my opinions on commercials I saw ten years ago. A little unfair, I know.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha. I see. Dave & Busters is cool, but it's a little on the pricey side.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Great, Saturday at 3pm at Barcadia's.

So far we've got
honeybee
wjc75225
countingthecars and friend?
and me
anyone else


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a friend who may come. He's on SAS, but I don't think he comes on often.


----------



## countingthecars (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know if this is still happening but I don't think I'll be able to make it. Sorry!


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, it's still going on. wjc75225 is bringing a friend. So if Honeybee is still going, then it'll be 4 of us total.

Should anyone else want to stop by for a bit, here's my number <edited out>.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

We had a smaller crowd of four people but still had fun. We played some giant Jenga and connect four and had some decent food out on the patio.

Giant jenga!


http://imgur.com/v2j62


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yep! We should do it more often. We discussed maybe planning it out further so that more people could make time for it...


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Who is interested in a meetup in July? Just trying to gauge interest here. We can try Dave and busters or main event or top golf (mini golf) or a restaurant or something else entirely.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Think2Much (May 2, 2010)

I'll be in Dallas for a couple weeks starting this weekend for work. Might be able to make it if my schedule allows.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok, how about July 23 at 5pm? There's a couple other people that PM'd me about the meetup and they might go. Any suggestions of places to go? We can try Dave and busters or Main Event or top golf (mini golf) or a restaurant and a movie or something else entirely.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll be out of town on the 23rd. Sorry.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

September Meet-up? 

Perhaps the weekend of Labor Day or the weekend after?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello, I would like to do a group meet up if possible. I have met individuals before but no group meetups.. I would love to do a group meet up sometime this upcoming 2-3 months.. if anyone is up for it, it would be great!


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm always up for a meetup but it looks like most have lost interest.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome, I was thinking when the texas state fair rolls around we could get a couple of people to go there? Perhaps in october.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd be up for that.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

NFL Football on a Sunday, or even NCAA games on a Saturday.

McKinney seems a decent locale, with at least a few sports bars on that street.

If anyone prefers another spot, please indicate your preference here. I know there
are lots of sports fans here in Dallas. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok cool honeybee, if anyone else wants to meet just be feel to PM me.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Meepie, I'm up for it. 

Hughjass, McKinney is a little too far for me. How about somewhere in Addison?


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

A little far for me, sadly, but I encourage you to meet there. It's a long football season and perhaps we could do another meet in late November or mid-December; it's the holiday season then and a good reason to be with friends, new or old.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll be relocating to the DFW area for a new job in January so if you guys plan a meet-up anytime after that, count me in!


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd be up for coming if we can coordinate something.


----------



## 9Ocean (Nov 20, 2011)

I've never done a meet up but Im up for it.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

How about we meet up January 7th in Addison? Nevermind.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone available to meet up this week/weekend?


edit: nevermind.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I am in Dallas and would love to meet up with some other SA people.


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, so many members, but the group isn't very active...): Sadness.


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

1


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Any1 near Waco?


----------



## honeybee (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone want to go to the aquarium? Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## ShyBlueye (Aug 9, 2012)

Just read through this entire thread for some reason looks like this whole group deal kinda died out but I might be interested if something feels right.

Im only 19 though..


----------



## uprising (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in Dallas, so I'd be up for doing something soon.


----------



## tylertexas (Aug 3, 2012)

Well good for yall but I'm 15


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Lets do a meet up in October, I will be ready to go anywhere around Fort Worth. I attended the meetup almost 2 years ago, I will never forget how fun it was. Unfortunately I only know one good spot, the the botanic garden in fort worth. 
Any suggestions of where to meet? Hopefully we can arrange one before October


----------



## ShyBlueye (Aug 9, 2012)

well Im still here. I could do something in October. Im not sure on what to do Im fine with whatever someone chooses. It is just a hard thing to get a social event going for people with social anxiety lol..we may need an alternative form of communication for people interested, as a forum is rather easy to forget about.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

serolf said:


> Sure, I tried getting together a meetup a while ago, but people lost interest.
> 
> I'm in Carrollton and would be ok with going to Addison or Dallas to grab a drink or whatever.
> 
> For people who haven't, join the Dallas SAS Group.


That 'Dallas sas group' link could not be found.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Irving, Texas


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Richardson here


----------



## PureH2O ReUptakeInhibitor (Sep 24, 2012)

I live in Highland Park. So, um, hi.
Not sure I'd be willing to leave Highland Park for a meetup. I feel safe in our "bubble". 
Just going outside requires a ritual. I have to string together several rituals just to get as far as Central Expressway. Past that? Out of the question because the ritual chains would be too complex (simple works better)


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Brtrev2v said:


> That 'Dallas sas group'
> link could not be found.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/dallas-social-anxiety-group-169/

That should work


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

PureH2O ReUptakeInhibitor said:


> I live in Highland Park. So, um, hi.
> Not sure I'd be willing to leave Highland Park for a meetup. I feel safe in our "bubble".
> Just going outside requires a ritual. I have to string together several rituals just to get as far as Central Expressway. Past that? Out of the question because the ritual chains would be too complex (simple works better)


My parents live in University Park, so I'm over that way quite a bit ... I went to Highland Park High School .. is that where you went? I graduated in 2005, though .. Not sure how old you are.


----------

